# Plug for heating elements?



## cat007 (20/8/13)

Hi all

I need to find a way to be able to remove the cable from my elements without unscrewing them. Currently the cables are hard wired into my enclosure and so if I ever need to move my HLT off the rig - I either need to take the enclosure with me (which is a PITA as it's huge and heavy), or I need to unscrew the cables from the elements - which is a pain as well.

Ideally I'd like to do something like, get a male and female plug and attach the male to the elements with a short cable and the females to the enclosure. But finding both male and female 20amp plugs are proving to be very difficult. From the wall I have what look like normal 3 pin plugs, but all the pins are just heaps chunkier.


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/8/13)

Most electrical wholesalers will sell Clipsal products.

http://updates.clipsal.com/clipsalonline/Files/Brochures/A0000123.pdf

Looks like you want a 438/20(orHD) and 425HD


----------

